# Different svchost.exe problem



## Arkinsaw (Aug 12, 2003)

Just this afternoon my system began popping up a message saying that windows was closing the svchost.exe program and creating a log.

Have no idea what this is or why it's happening. But, when it happens, I can no longer perform numerous functions, i.e., can't log off the net, can't save files from the net, can't bring up programs whose shortcuts are on the task bar. It's annoying to say the least. The only thing I can do is reboot and then it happens again, and again. Sigh!

Also, I have no idea where this log is located (and wonder if I could understand what it says if I could find it).

I've run my virus scanner, no problem noted there.

I've defragged, but it continues to happen.

Anybody have a clue?

Down in the holler in

Arkansaw


----------



## madtrip (Aug 12, 2003)

*Same Problem*

I am having the same problem as this cat, once my svchost.exe dies I can't install things uninstall, click on links, which is really wierd. So anyone could please share any information on this subject please do!

Thanks


***PROBLEM FIXED***

There is an Exploit in Windows 2000/XP/2003 that has been screwing alot of people its called something like RPC exploit. My friends computers were being shutdown by this exploit but they were running Windows XP. I went to the Event Viewer and Found what was happening when the SVCHOST.EXE died. 

The Remote Procedure Call (RPC) service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 0 milliseconds: No action.

This can be fixed by downloading the patch from

http://microsoft.com/downloads/deta...46-F541-4C15-8C9F-220354449117&displaylang=en

For Windows 2000 PRO/SERVER/ADVANCED SERVER
WITH SERVICE PACK 2

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6c-c5b6-44ac-9532-3de40f69c074&displaylang=en

WINDOWS XP PATCH

Hopefully this will help some people out.


----------



## pmi3 (Aug 12, 2003)

*hey*

I am having the same problem as you guys but i cant click on your link for the patch and i typed it in and it came up as no page to be displayed...so can you help please


it actually says that I am forbidden to the link


----------



## madtrip (Aug 12, 2003)

*Links*

Those are the main links for the patches only from Microsoft, you might wanna search for them on google or something... The links work fine for me. If you want I might be able to email you the patches if you leave your email.


----------



## pmi3 (Aug 12, 2003)

*alright*

if you could do that it would be grately appreciated... my email email is [email protected]

thats an _ between the 69 and the us


----------



## nzlynn (Aug 12, 2003)

*help me~~*

so u guys fix the problem already? I have the same one...does that patch work? I can't access that link either, can anyone send me the file to [email protected]
REALLY APPRECIATE!!!


----------



## beka (Aug 12, 2003)

*link location*

I had the same problem and downloaded from the below.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...46-f541-4c15-8c9f-220354449117&displaylang=en

If this link does not work, just go to www.microsoft.com/downloads
it is one of the top five downloads - the worm download you will see it

Hope this helps - seemed to fix my problem.


----------



## Arkinsaw (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok, I downloaded the suggested file from Micro$oft and it seems to have fixed the problem.

But I've also been wondering today if this might have something to do with the "new" virus/worm that's been in the news today.

I've virus scanned by system and nothing is showing up, so let's hope if was just another of the MS screwups.

Arkinsaw


----------



## beka (Aug 12, 2003)

*from EternalTz*

This should help you if you have the worm:



EternalTz said:


> *I had much the same problem and found it to be the newest of all evil worms. To correct this problem do what she said in updating your service pack.
> 
> What you might also want to do so that you don't spread it, is kill it! To do so goto http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.blaster.worm.html and DL the file. *


----------



## tesa (Aug 12, 2003)

*still having probs?*

Well i finally got the exe error to stop, but now... i wonder if this other problem is related somehow.. because i can't click links anymore.. when i try it'll bring up a new window, but the new window is empty.. it's driving me crazy... i don't know if it's been happening to anyone else?.. does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## tesa (Aug 12, 2003)

*fixed*

yay..well i finally can click links and have it actually come up now.. i just had to upgrade my internet explorer..though i thought I did that earlier.. hmm in any case.. it's all better now.. i just pray there's no more of these floating around anytime soon...


----------



## Christabel (Aug 13, 2003)

THANKYOU Beka and all who gave links... I got rid of my annoyances also. 

So what is this exactly? Is this a virus? And when we downloaded the thing from microsoft, does that mean we're prone from this svchost.exe error again?


----------



## scizor84 (Aug 14, 2003)

*svchost problems!!!!!*

i am having probs with svchost.exe too, i downloaded the patch from microsoft and it wont install because i dont have service pack 2 installed. i cant update my service pack because of the error preventing the installation!!! i am getting really frustrated and am running out of ideas. can anyone help?? anything appreciated


----------



## Grymatta (Aug 15, 2003)

*svchost.exe*

Ditto the above...I apparantly need the service pack 2..but i cant get to that page..it wont load. can someone help?

[email protected]


----------



## Grymatta (Aug 15, 2003)

*part 2*

Ok I managed to download the IE service pack 2 and tried to run it. It gave me some msg about how I need to have Internet Explorer 6.0 first. But I do! Soooo...I tried to run the service pack 2 for IE 5.5 and it said that I need to install IE 5.5 first!

***! I cant run the worm fix w/o this "service pack 2" crap..getting very annoyed. Can anoyone please help?


----------



## Suzdog (Aug 18, 2003)

I also have tried to load the SP 2 update from Microsoft with no success. It gets an error at the end that stops the download and reboots your computer. SP 4 also does the same thing, not sure if it is the same error. The error message disappeared so fast I barely had time to read it on the SP 2 update I watched,( for the third time). It said something LIKE " winlogon.exe has encountered blah blah errors and will shut down.." and then my computer reboots and the worm patch says I do not have SP 2 when I try and load it. Is there anyone that can help with this nonsense? I know you can order the SP's on CD and pay for them but that is not a good answer. Any idea's anyone? Please....lol.... Thank You.....


----------



## Grymatta (Aug 15, 2003)

*svchost.eve sp2*

Ok I finally fixed my svchost.exe problem. 

I HAD to run the worm blaster fix.

In order to do that, I had to get around the "SP 2" Install issue.

Since the SP2 install wasnt working, I downloaded the Service PAck 4 and ran it.

After that, I could run the worm fix.


----------



## Suzdog (Aug 18, 2003)

*svchost.exe Problem*

I STILL cannot get either the SP 2 or SP 4 to load successfully. I have tried both 3 times now, with file archival and no file archival. Still same result. Does Anyone have a fix for this????


----------



## Tracks (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't know if this will help but the information can't do any harm: 

I also had the svchost.exe problem on my computer. I initially solved it by running the latest version of ad aware. Ad aware is a free program available at www.download.com which automatically searches your computer for unwanted spyware.

Ad aware found a number of registry keys and deleted them. The svchost problem was solved after this.

I hope this might help you.


----------

